# Mysterious Naso Tang death - no signs of disease no new additions



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Fish was about 6" No signs of streamers so maybe female. I've had since November 2014. Treated with copper initially for ich, got exposed to ich second time in display and was treated with tank transfers. This was 1 year ago. Lived in 180 gallon tank up until about 2 weeks ago.

I came home one day shocked to find her stuck to powerhead. I've seen posts like this before and I do agree a healthy fish should not get stuck on a powerhead. However fish showed no signs of illness no fighting with tankmates. After getting stuck I placed her in my 112 gallon refuge. In there its just him and a copperband butterfly & a haddoni anemone. There is also plenty of caulerpa which she has been eating. In addition I feed LRS food almost every day. Initially I found the Naso on her side and I thought maybe she was stung but there is no signs of a sting. No external injuries at all. She just lays on her side and barely moves. I tried putting her directly in front of the powerhead in my hand getting more oxygen and she swam around a bit but an hour later back on her side. Several hours later she did pass away. Initially I was going to euthanize but despite not moving at all eyes were clear and alert looking around so I left her to die in the fuge.

All other fish are fine eating, swimming acting normal. The only issue I am having in the reef is there is cyano. Corals are fine otherwise. Given that corals are fine I have not rushed to test CA/ALK ect as it's unlikely the Naso is the first to fall victim to some strange parameter swing. I have not added anything to the tank in many months. Nothing wet. What could this be? 

Finally I did freshwater dip the body and nothing came off. Fully expected to have her for 20 years not less than 2 (and for her to turn out to be a male with streamers).


----------



## Thehvacman (Apr 18, 2016)

Crazy! The exact same thing happened to me to weeks ago as well. Mine was a 6.5" fish with no streamers, so likely a female as well. Two weeks ago would have been around the firsts day of summer, so the longest light cycle day on my tank. So I was thinking it had something to do with not being able to spawn properly. My system is 100% parasite free, this I know. Like you, my fish looked perfect... So good that I had been getting a lot of compliments on the fishes appearance. Eyes were crystal clear and no signs of skin damage. I do have rose bulb anenomes in my tank, and also thought maybe she swam into one. Weird coincidence? That we had the same thing happen at around the same time. Do you run a real solar schedule on your tank?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I lost my naso a while bac . Healthy and fat and eating like a pig. One day come home and he's dead. No idea why. Since then I haven't had one survive for more than a month. My hippo tang and yellow have had no problems. Maybe it was a higharchy thing and tank not being large enough. 

I also had a magnificent fox face get stuck to a power head and dying. Again healthy and no issue . 

Maybe something internal that we just can't see


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Unfortunately sometimes they just die, I had my powder brown tang up and die, Doing amazing, then all of a sudden dead. we can really never know why, I have a yellow tang who does amazing, but not this pbt, had him for over a year.


----------

